# How tough is it in this market?



## priyadaftary (Sep 5, 2008)

I am two weeks into tshirt business and I wanted to get a feel of how tough the market is and what it takes to get a break into this industry.

I am looking to focus primarily to get sales through retailers and wholesalers. Are there any tips on how to break into this market? I am sure retailers and wholesalers already have contracts with existing suppliers and what can I do to get that vital break? 

I have read through lot of the threads but lot of them are dated 2006 or so and I wanted to get a feel about this economy. I am sure business needs to be strategized very differently in this economy than a year or two year ago.Basically what is different today than a year ago?

Also how important is the design factor? Does one really need outstanding designs to succeed? 

Finally, I have tons of retail experience and I am definitely ready to work hard. I am focused on this business full time and treating it as start up. How long till I see some decent revenue to start following in?

Any and every kind of response is welcome and needed.

Thanks.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

That is really going to be difficult to answer as far as how long it is going to take. I would say personally that marketing is the biggest part to this and getting out there and getting the business. If you think you will jump in and people will knock on your door to give you their money, isn't going to happen. It will take time but it can be done in any economy you just have to market yourself.

Designs I think are important but there are also people selling stuff that I would think nobody would buy and they are making a killing, as I said in my personal opinion you need to advertise as much as possible and let people know what you have no matter what it is.
IMO

Good luck


----------



## priyadaftary (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you for responding. I am not worried about working hard and I am definitely ready to be rejected 9 out of 10 times. I am just not sure if I will rejected 39 out of 40 times in this economy or not. 

I have read through a lot of threads and forum participants talk about atleast giving a year before you see some decent returns. Is that realistic assuming I am ready to work hard?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

to start out, I think you may be reaching thinking you are going to get into retail stores....unless you can deliver 100s or per store....this is a tough business and I bet that over 75% who start ...spend a ton of money and inside 2 years fold up and quit... I have been at this 8 years and it is not a snap...I do some tees but I diversified into some other ventures to keep afloat in lean times....and now is a lean time


----------



## lightningfast (Sep 29, 2008)

Concentrating on design, create a strong brand identity with a compelling slogan. This will be an added advantage to the marketing.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Just like in any business, the toughest part is earning the first 100 dollars, after that it still gets harder. IMO I would start with a flea market see the reaction of the people to my designs and then go from there.


----------



## priyadaftary (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for the insight. This site has helped me tremendously to find out about things that would have taken me months of real experience. I appreciate all the time you folks put in to respond to all the questions.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 30, 2008)

> Originally posted by *priyadaftary*
> _I am two weeks into tshirt business and I wanted to get a feel of how tough the market is and what it takes to get a break into this industry._
> 
> _I am looking to focus primarily to get sales through retailers and wholesalers. Are there any tips on how to break into this market? I am sure retailers and wholesalers already have contracts with existing suppliers and what can I do to get that vital break? _
> ...


 
I am _*NEW*_ to this game as well BUT if you have a _*great idea*_ and the _*passion*_ and _*determination*_ to see it through - then surely the _*money*_ will come. There's no such thing as tough if the _*ambition*_ is in your _*heart*_. Disregard all the naysayers and _*go for yours*_.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Gamechanger said:


> I am _*NEW*_ to this game as well BUT if you have a _*great idea*_ and the _*passion*_ and _*determination*_ to see it through - then surely the _*money*_ will come. There's no such thing as tough if the _*ambition*_ is in your _*heart*_. Disregard all the naysayers and _*go for yours*_.


A great idea and passion will do nothing for you if you don't people don't see your work. I've heard people say "If you build it they will come" and that isn't true in todays world. Someone should revise the qoute to "If you build it and a bunch of people know about it and think what your doing is cool then they will come".


----------



## JMBrown (Sep 21, 2008)

jkruse said:


> A great idea and passion will do nothing for you if you don't people don't see your work. I've heard people say "If you build it they will come" and that isn't true in todays world. Someone should revise the qoute to "If you build it and a bunch of people know about it and think what your doing is cool then they will come".


True story


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Priya, Forget the retailers for now.Concentrate on the little guys and give them your full attention.They will turn out to be your bread and butter in later times.You have to build up cliental slowly ,otherwise you will get overwhelmed and let your customers fall through the cracks.Thats a good way to kill your business.
Unless your a large production house you will not be able to satisfy the demand retailers make on you.Small niche shops are fine,but get your feet wet with something you can bite off and chew.I don't want to bum you out.Get a good business plan together and follow it.If you don't have one back way up and get it down on paper NOW.
And one of the first posts mentioned advertising,can't do enough of that.Good luck and plan carefully,o.k.?


----------

